# growing sweet raspberries & blackberries??



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Does anyone have thoughts on what they do to make the raspberries, blackberries and strawberries sweeter? Besides ample water? I'd like to hear what everyone's ideas. I'm in a zone 5 and they are all in bloom so I'd thought it would be nice to hear what your ideas on how to have a sweet crop are!  Thanks!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i have always heard that too much water will weaken the flavor of berries and other fruits like tomatos. i have also heard that dry conditions can sweeten fruit. my opinion is that these fruits need adequate water during the swelling stage but not too much. if you can reduce the water after the fruit has adequate size or looks like it will gain adequate size, my opinion is that this will help to sweeten the fruit. take my advice with grain of salt as i am not a botanist or farmer.


----------



## smumitson (Dec 21, 2005)

I heard more sun = sweeter berries. That has been my experience too. Even with the wild blackberries here, the ones in full sun always seem sweeter.

kids


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks! Anyone else? Maybe some soil amendments or something?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

It starts with picking the right varieties. For example, here in western WA we have 2 types of escaped domestic blackberries that have become wild (read that, pests, lol), Evergreen and Himalayan.  Of the two, Himalayan is naturally very sweet, while Evergreen has a tarter taste. So, if you want a sweet berry, you pick Himalayans. Warm weather, adequate water and sunshine, all help to make any berry sweeter, and making sure they are totally ripe. As far as soil amendments go, I haven't heard one way or another, but will be watching this thread in hopes of learning more!


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

If you are in SW Wa you must not be too far away from me!  Howdy! Down in Lewiston, ID there are LOTS of wild blackberries growing along the river and in one place they have a wildlife sanctuary where they irrigate a large area. In that area the berries are HUGE and SWEET!  But up where I am at I can't quite replicate the heat and water they those wild ones get. So, that's why I was hoping someone would have some amendment/secret tricks to get berries to be sweet. Some strawberries I have in pots aren't sweet so I was wondering what the 'majic trick' is to sweeten them. I've heard some "wild stories' in my time but would like to hear from people what REALLY works for them. We've been a bit short on heat and long on rain lately so...???


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Everyone is right above. Add plenty of cow manure to them too.


----------

